# want to buy a DELL laptop from delhi, any retailers?



## spindoc (Jul 27, 2008)

i want to buy a DELL Inspiron 1525, from delhi, this week.

i am not goimg to order for it and then wait 2-3 weeks.

does ne body know good DELL retailers in nehru place,( good price & service)

thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 28, 2008)

dont buy from retailers, as Dell dont have any official retailers.
best is buy through their website..and ask for some discount.


----------



## evewin89 (Jul 28, 2008)

dont kno abt delhi bt 2 days back i bought DELL 1525 by paying little bit extra money than its original prise but after looking @ da finishing of da laptop price doesn't matter @ all. dell rockz man...


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 28, 2008)

dell only sells online... go to their website, select ur model, pay them online or by secured snail-mail and u will get the delivery... retailers are not trusty.


----------



## spindoc (Jul 28, 2008)

i got the following advert from another forum, its an advert of DELL in TOI, nebody seen it.

*www.flickr.com/photos/73226623@N00/2710091708/


nebody wanna opine on that?


----------

